# Fluval Inline Heater Connection



## jcbyrne (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm having a terrible time putting my Hydor inline heater in my Fluval filter return line. I can't stop the connection from leaking. I have tried using teflon tape, cutting and recutting the tubing. Is there any other way to connect successfully short of replacing the tubing?


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

Have you tried litely clamping the hoses? Are the hoses really that loose? Which Hydor did you get? If I remember correctly there are two sizes for the larger system. Could it be that you need the heater with the larger barbed end to match your hoses?

james


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

If your trying to use the plastic ribbed tubing that comes with the fluval then it will not work. You will have to replace the standard tubing with vinyl tubing.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

And also, if you are using vinyl tubing, and the tubing seems to be too big I suggest these options 

1) hose clamps
2) Getting a reducer fitting, and a smaller hose diameter to fit with the fitting
3) Hot water dip for the tubing before placing it on the heater

-John N.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah, that Fluval tubing sucks for hooking stuff up inline... Depending on your filter model, you'll need to get the corresponding ID, or Inside Diameter, in vinyl tubing. Good LFS' will carry Eheim and sometimes other brands tubing by the foot, so it shouldn't be a huge deal to find what you need. I can't remember if Fluval uses the "standard" sizes or not. Good luck.

I don't like the hardware store vinyl hose, because it's too flimsy and kinks easily, but it'll work in a pinch and it's a *little* cheaper.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree the vinyl from the hardware stores do pinch. I have some that I got from HD to replace the tubing on my fluval. The tubing sucks onto itself but works nonetheless. 

-John N.


----------



## jcbyrne (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for your help on this. I will replace the tubing and from a good local aquarium store, Aquatic Warehouse in San Diego.........Janice


----------

